# Skipton tri (14 April) and Yorkshire tri (7 July) anyone doing them?



## DCLane (1 Nov 2012)

I've decided to have a go at this triathlon lark - and have entered the Skipton pool tri ( http://www.freebirdevents.co.uk/skipton-triathlon-2013/event-home/ ) on the 14th of April and the Yorkshire tri ( http://www.myyorkshiretriathlon.co.uk/ ) on the 7th of July, Olympic distance.

Is anyone else thinking of doing them / have done them? - Experience welcomed!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2012)

The 14th April is a Sunday - I thought that you couldn't do events on Sundays? 

I'm pretty certain that the Skipton triathlon is the one that is normally on the same day as Spring Into The Dales, though SITD is on the 21st April in 2013. We usually see scores of triathletes coming in the opposite direction as we head from Earby towards Gargarve via West Marton. I've ridden SITD in some pretty cold conditions some years and seen some extremely scantily clad and very chilled-looking triathletes. Bikes seem to range from expensive-looking TT machines all the way down to knobbly-clad MTBs.

I think I could have got into triathlon if it had been around when I were a lad.


----------



## Jmetz (2 Nov 2012)

The skipton one is a little close to the LDN marathon for me. But the Yorkshire one I think ill be entering. Just need to get a sprint tri in sometime earlier as a warm up!


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The 14th April is a Sunday - I thought that you couldn't do events on Sundays?
> 
> I'm pretty certain that the Skipton triathlon is the one that is normally on the same day as Spring Into The Dales, though SITD is on the 21st April in 2013. We usually see scores of triathletes coming in the opposite direction as we head from Earby towards Gargarve via West Marton. I've ridden SITD in some pretty cold conditions some years and seen some extremely scantily clad and very chilled-looking triathletes. Bikes seem to range from expensive-looking TT machines all the way down to knobbly-clad MTBs.
> 
> I think I could have got into triathlon if it had been around when I were a lad.


 
I can do Sundays, although I limit myself to a max. of one per month for family & church reasons.The difficulty is that most events are on Sundays.
Given the tri suit I've just ordered, skimpy is the order of the day 

Oh, and once you're well, there's nothing stopping you taking part ...


----------



## Jmetz (2 Nov 2012)

Prompted by this thread I've signed up to the Yorkshire above and also a sprint in may


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2012)

DCLane said:


> I can do Sundays, although I limit myself to a max. of one per month for family & church reasons.


Fair enough!


DCLane said:


> The difficulty is that most events are on Sundays.


True, and it is a pain for me as a non-driver living in Hebden Bridge.

The Sunday morning rail service starts late so there is no chance of me travelling by train to a Sunday event. I would have to travel on the Saturday and stay overnight, which I am not prepared to do.

The alternatives for me are:

Cycle to the event. I did that for the late Pendle Pedal, a mega-hilly century ride to which I had to add another very hilly 25-30 miles. I was much fitter then! 
Get a lift from somebody doing the same event and living nearby.



DCLane said:


> Oh, and once you're well, there's nothing stopping you taking part ...


Unfortunately, that's not true - I used to like running, but my hip joints are on the way out with arthritis and running hurts them too much. 

The last time that I gave way to temptation was when I was walking back from a friend's house. I felt pretty energetic and fancied a run so I broke into a brisk jog for the last couple of miles. I woke up the next day with sore hips and the pain lasted a couple of weeks. My dad was crippled by crumbling hip joints in old age and I don't want to end up like him if I can help it!


----------



## Alun (2 Nov 2012)

Running?

What for, you've got at least 3 good bikes, well 4 if you count that one with no gears.

How are you keeping? On target for the SITD 2013?


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Nov 2012)

Don't mind the sound of the swimming and the cycling, but running......


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2012)

Alun said:


> Running?


There was something about the purity/simplicity of running that I liked. I was too big to be a good distance runner and never liked sprinting, but ambling along for a few miles felt good. I used to run 2 miles home from work in Coventry. The first time I did it, it took me over 20 minutes and I almost collapsed when I got home, but within a few weeks I was doing it comfortably in about 14 minutes. 


Alun said:


> What for, you've got at least 3 good bikes, well 4 if you count that one with no gears.


I'm back down to 3 bikes now because the s/s has been reclaimed by the owner of most of its parts! (He has resigned himself to spending the winter in the UK because he was unable to get enough summer work here to see him through the winter in sunnier climes.)


Alun said:


> How are you keeping? On target for the SITD 2013?


Check my latest report in the _GWS ColinJ_ thread - I updated it a couple of days ago. (Basically - slow progress with a very scary setback last weekend.)


----------



## bobbyj (28 Dec 2012)

Hi, I did the Skipton Tri this year and did ok considering I'm over 65 . I lost time on the transitions but was still fastest in my age category. I would recommend you do it in a tri suit with cycling shorts underneath and put "elastic lock laces" into your cycling and running shoes for a quick getaway. I leave a towel near where I get out of the swimming pool and dry myself as I run to the transition area . As it will be on the cool side in April, you might want to put on a top for the bike ride. Look for an elastic belt of some sort to pin your number onto . On your back for the cycle, then turn it round for the running leg. Don't forget as I once did. Anyway, best of luck, I hope to do it again next year so may see you there. Bob.


----------



## charlieivan (8 Apr 2013)

I think the Clitheroe triathlon is on the same day as the Skipton one this year. Anyone doing that one. There is a brute of a hill (Jeffery hill) half way round the cycle route.


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2013)

For those doing this, it'll be  and  tomorrow.

My start time's 11.36am - which is when it'll be really


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2013)

Completed in 1 hour 32. Huge crosswinds and rainy - but got round fine.

Came out of the swim 5th in about 7min 40, passed the rest on the bike pretty quickly (apart from someone in a Zipvit suit who kept re-passing me until I left him behind!) and then proceeded to catch the group who started 12 mins earlier. All fine and did the 20k in 34 mins, except for a very quick rider on a TT bike who came past me at the end. The run hurt though; got cramp in my legs and that slowed things so was only 27mins for the 5k.

Did anyone else do it?


----------



## ziggys101 (14 Apr 2013)

Well done  but are you sure about the time 8+34+27 = 1 hour 9 thats a longtime in transition


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2013)

I know - but that's what their printout said


----------



## ziggys101 (14 Apr 2013)

Have a look on the results page they normally have a breakdown and you can see if there is a mistake someware


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2013)

Got my detailed times:

Swim (400m): 8:57
Transition 1: 4:49
Cycle (20k): 48:30 - more like it
Transition 2: 2:34
Run (5k): 27:42

Total: 1:32:33


----------



## edwardd67 (14 Apr 2013)

Well done


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2013)

Some of my (running) club-mates competed in Driffield Triathlon at the weekend


----------

